# what is "EverReady Bunny Syndrome"?... anyone



## mlowe (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea so new here. talked to my Dr. and dis association and dispersonalization is the conclusion he came to with a heaping side of anxiety. i was reading a bit and wondering what "EverReady Bunny Syndrome" was. also wondering about if anyone ever gets this feeling that everyone aroung you is on auto pilot and beging to look mechanical or robotic? or somtimes i feel like i am getting so close to this really important answer when i slip into this dp cycle and then lose the answer when i ground my self again. wondering if anyone coud relate. thanks


----------

